# cannot create disk image from disk utility



## abiggers (Sep 12, 2007)

My daughter's macbook crashed. I am trying to create a disk image of her HD using the disk utility from the MAC OS X install disk. I am using a bootable drive OWC. It starts copying then a window comes up telling me that it is unable to create a disk image.

Please help!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It may not be able to do it because the hard drive is bad, or there isn't enough room on the external disk. Those are really the only two reasons that I can think of that would keep the Disk utility to make a disk image. If it were me trying to work on this, I'd install OS X on the external disk, and then boot from that. Then if your internal disk is able to, it will mount, and then you will be able to copy the files you need off of the internal disk.


----------

